# Animal Crossing New Leaf Mangas



## Chibi.Hoshi (Oct 30, 2014)

Ok, so I was looking around google for images showing some Animal Crossing New Leaf manga strips.

Normally, Animal Crossing New Leaf mangas are really cute. Take this one for example:











Sometimes weird... Its Japan.





Then I found these...















WHAT THE...?!


----------



## pengutango (Oct 30, 2014)

Those bottom ones... WTF?! 

To anyone who can understand Japanese: Care to translate? I'm curious at the context for those. XD


----------



## Gracelia (Oct 30, 2014)

/crying
esp at the last one LOL


----------



## TaskBarR (Oct 30, 2014)

I STARTED LAUGHING SO HARD I THINK I'M GOING TO PUKE.
*wipes tear* But honestly, what even are these?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Oct 30, 2014)

pengutango said:


> Those bottom ones... WTF?!
> 
> To anyone who can understand Japanese: Care to translate? I'm curious at the context for those. XD


I'll translate them this afternoon. I don't have my Japanese translator with me right now.

All I can understand he is saying something like "WHY ARE YOU ARRESTING ME!!!!".
IDK if thats the right translation. Something about being arrested.



TaskBarR said:


> I STARTED LAUGHING SO HARD I THINK I'M GOING TO PUKE.
> *wipes tear* But honestly, what even are these?


Manga (comics).
IDK what the artist was.. IDK.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 30, 2014)

The Coro-Coro one is the one that everybody knows about...

Since...it's....Japan......weirdness....WHAT IS THIS, TRIO THE PUNCH?

Really though, I would love to have them all translated.
(Trying to find a strip on Google Images alone is like trying to search for the holy grail.)


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Oct 30, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> The Coro-Coro one is the one that everybody knows about...
> 
> Since...it's....Japan......weirdness....WHAT IS THIS, TRIO THE PUNCH?
> 
> ...


It helps to google them in Japanese. For example "どうぶつの森マンガ" (Animal Crossing Manga). They aren't that hard to find.

Another example: http://sample.shogakukan.co.jp/bv?isbn=9784091416971

*EDIT:* I just googled Trio the Punch. I see what you did there.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 30, 2014)

I'm gonna try and find a manga that has Rooney in it.
(IT'LL TAKE ME FOREVER, BUT I'LL FIND HIM)
Also.




The City Folk Manga, it looks hilarious.




More of the ACNL mangas.


----------



## kiwi34fruit (Oct 30, 2014)

I'm assuming these are doujinshi/fan-comics versus an official one.

(I really really hope so.)


----------



## TaskBarR (Oct 30, 2014)

The ones with the ridiculous faces are from a corocoro magazine if I'm correct.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Oct 30, 2014)

Oh god, the bottom ones, those are hilarious...


----------

